# Any sawmills in New Orleans Area?



## gregrlevy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi

I have 6 large logs I need to get milled. Does anyone know anyone in the New Orleans area?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## ConductorX (Aug 5, 2014)

I am in Hammond and have the same problem. 










"G"


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey fellows, I live in Clinton,La which is an hour north of Baton Rouge. I know of 2 sawmills up this way but 1 of them does not do custom cutting but there is one in Amite that may called Paul Davis Lumber. I also found these 2 portable services. I don't know how they charge but maybe the 2 of you can get together and maybe split the costs. Just a thought.
http://portablesawmill.info/louisiana/


----------



## ConductorX (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I also contacted a guy in Purvis, MS but no luck so far.

I would be happy to give the logs away just so they don't go to waste.

"G"


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would come get them myself if they were a bit smaller, I could turn A LOT of bowls from them.


----------



## ConductorX (Aug 5, 2014)

Bring a chain saw and make them smaller. LOL I am really going to hate soaking them with diesel and setting a match to them.

"G"


----------



## ConductorX (Aug 5, 2014)

I contacted everyone on the list. One is a swimming pool guy that only mills in the winter. No one else responded. 

"G"


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

What's the average diameter of these logs?


----------



## ConductorX (Aug 5, 2014)

12 to 24 inches


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's what I meant when I said to big, I meant diameter wise. I could handle 12" but nothing bigger then that


----------

